# Raw Brown Sugar For Carbonation



## Truman42 (11/11/11)

I use raw brown sugar to carbonate in the bottle. 
Does this stuff go off at all? 

Ive got it stored in an ice cream container and I know you can keep sugar for a very long time in your cupboard but does it have a limited life in terms of using it for brewing? 

Will nasties get into it and infect my brew when I bottle? Should I be using a fresh packet of sugar each time I bottle?


----------



## raven19 (11/11/11)

Sugar is pretty stable if kept in a dry environment. Not too much difference with the raw brown sugar compared to plain old rable sugar in terms of priming for bottling.

I have used white, raw, brown, DME, etc..., never had issues with any of them in regards to carbonation or infections.

Adding plain sugar during the ferment of my tripel's did not cause any issues either.

I find infections come about using inferior yeast, poor handling, lack of sanitation, etc.


----------



## Truman42 (11/11/11)

raven19 said:


> Sugar is pretty stable if kept in a dry environment. Not too much difference with the raw brown sugar compared to plain old rable sugar in terms of priming for bottling.
> 
> I have used white, raw, brown, DME, etc..., never had issues with any of them in regards to carbonation or infections.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the reply mate.


----------



## MaltyHops (11/11/11)

Truman said:


> I use raw brown sugar to carbonate in the bottle.
> Does this stuff go off at all? ...
> Will nasties get into it and infect my brew when I bottle? Should I be using a
> fresh packet of sugar each time I bottle?


I was going to say that this shouldn't matter because normally sugar is boiled
in water and cooled before being added to the beer for bottling but this is for bulk
priming and it might be you're adding sugar grains straight into bottle?

I think potentially, sources of infection could get onto sugar grains so if you're
going to add straight into bottle, opening a new bag of sugar for each bottling
session might be better.

T.


----------



## Truman42 (11/11/11)

MaltyHops said:


> I was going to say that this shouldn't matter because normally sugar is boiled
> in water and cooled before being added to the beer for bottling but this is for bulk
> priming and it might be you're adding sugar grains straight into bottle?
> 
> ...



I am going straight to bottle. That being the case I will buy more sugar. Its cheap enough. Cheers.


----------



## raven19 (11/11/11)

Alcohol in the beer will also be of some benefit hindering any bugs effect on your brew.


----------



## manticle (11/11/11)

Truman, I wouldn't worry too much about your sugar -it's not a welcoming environment for bacteria etc when it's dry. Your spoon/scoop, etc should be clean, dry and sanitised though.

However, take a look at bulk priming or even calculating how much sugar solution you need per bottle and buying a cheap disposable syringe to dose the bottles. It may make your bottling life easier. To make the solution you will be boiling the sugar which will put your mind at ease in regards to sanitation.


----------



## Tony (11/11/11)

can i ask why you use brown sugar?

Not having a shot, im interested.

I dont bottle anymore and personally i wouldnt use anything but dextrose but im wanting to know you reasons?

Isnt brown sugar just caster sugar with mollasis mixed in?


----------



## pk.sax (11/11/11)

Sometimes it's what u have on hand and..... I have one of those dozer things that takes a bottle in it's hopper and you screw down what grams you want going per pour and then it just grabs that amount of sugar and drops it into the bottle as you turn the knob. I'm dead certain trying to use it with dex will be a PITA. It will stick and not flow freely enough. Granular sugar flows quite freely. If using dex, I bulk prime or use a teaspoon.


----------



## Dazza88 (11/11/11)

Pseudo bulk priming, with a syringe. Sugar solution is one part water to two parts water. prime 10ml solution per 300ml beer gives higher safe consistent levels of carbonation if fg has been reached and is stable.


----------



## Bongchitis (11/11/11)

DazDog said:


> .... Sugar solution is one part water to two parts water. .........




Pretty dilute!

Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## Tony (11/11/11)

Ahhhhh your usig raw sugar...... not brown sugar.

Ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Dazza88 (11/11/11)

Bongchitis said:


> Pretty dilute!
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist.



Lol yes 1 sugar:2 water

usually 1 cup to 2 cups does around 20L of brew


----------

